# no wireless extensions

## e0a

镜像是  install-x86-minimal-20140415.iso

 ifconfig

        enp0s3

         lo

 iwconfig

         enp0s3   no wireless extensions

         lo       no wireless extensions

 ispci  

         IDE Controller

         VGA Controller

         Erthernet Controller

 net-setup enp0s3

        Type "ifconfig" to make sure the interface was configured correctly

 无线网卡是 Intel wireless -N 7260       (没有看到 NetController啊）  怎么办啊怎么办啊

----------

## druggo

安装的时候就先用有线上网，正好以后，再慢慢想办法驱动无线吧。

----------

## aleiphoenix

请先按照 wiki 上打开相应的内核选项。

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

Intel 这款无线网卡是有驱动支持的，内核里打开 CONFIG_IWLWIFI 就行了。记得把 linux-firmware 安装一下。

参考：http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

----------

## methaneoxy

如果你是使用Gentoo-sources的原内核配置文件应该很可能是缺少了

[*] Networking support  --->

    [*] Wireless  --->

        [*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

这一项

----------

